# Climbing cage walls



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had to take Liam's wheel out because he has pneumonia and I read that it was recommended to have no wheel while treating it, and also because he'd run so much before that he is still healing from some foot cuts. Yesterday night I put only a blanket on top of his cage to trap in heat and around 4:30 am I awaken to a noise by my bedside. I check his cage and find he isn't in it and when I turn my head I find him trying to burrow under my laundry basket!!! In total it's 14 inches high so he fell 14 inches which is what actually has me worried. A few minutes ago I was awakened again to him trying to climb the cage wall but falling down on his belly due to the fact that I put the top of the cage on. It's a c&c cage and tomorrow I'm gonna put some cardboard on the sides while I work on getting more coroplast. Is their anything I can do to prevent him from climbing and falling tonight besides putting his wheel back in???


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Aww, Liam is just bored without his wheel. Does he have any toys? If not, you could try a few different types of cat toys. Mine seems to like plastic balls with bells in them. A dig box full of fleece scraps might also be fun. You could also hide some treats around his cage. 

I wouldn't put the wheel back in just yet, since there are a few risks associated with running with pneumonia, but give him a few activities to do so he's not so bored.


----------



## Whiskey.Anni (Apr 6, 2015)

I hide favorite treats under toys and bury them in his bedding to entertain Fireball, he seems to enjoy hunting for his nightly treats. Treats in the dig box are also a popular idea. Might help with the boredom.


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, i was wondering what Liam's symptons for pneumonia were - for example did he cough ? Probably this is not the best place to ask about this but i have a feeling my hedgie might have got cold and i am very warried. I already have an appointment at the vet but just wanted to know what the symptoms for pneumonia could be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I posted a video on another members thread inquiring about making her C&C escape proof that involved using clear plastic such as the used as a tablecloth cover or perhaps a clear shower curtain to line the inside of the cage between the coroplast and thr cubes. I will link it for you below.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

galya said:


> Hi, i was wondering what Liam's symptons for pneumonia were - for example did he cough ? Probably this is not the best place to ask about this but i have a feeling my hedgie might have got cold and i am very warried. I already have an appointment at the vet but just wanted to know what the symptoms for pneumonia could be. Thanks in advance!


Hi! Sorry to answer so late! I noticed that he was sneezing a bit the day after the bath. I also started to notice that he was licking his nose profusely. Those were the first symptoms, but then about 4 days later I heard him wheezing which sounded a bit like coughing, he was also sneezing a lot more, and I could also see a clear mucous like liquid coming out of his nose. It wasn't much but was noticeable if you looked closely. Those were the symptoms I noticed, he wasn't acting lethargic and was still eating, drinking, and wheeling. This is a little late but I hope it helps! By the way, have you taken your hedgie to the vet? And if so what did the vet say, and how is he??


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, thank you very much for describing the symptoms. Thankfully, the vet said she was OK  Probably there is another reason for being less active recently ...


----------

